# Rock Hill Honey Bee Farms



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all just recived my package from Jerry at Rock Hill Honey Bee farms in VA. 
First let me say customer/seller communication was excellent and I even recieved updates on the shipping
Second you know the situation with trying to find bees this year, he was just about the only one I could find that would ship to me. The bees looked great and are in the Warre Hive now.
Third his website was easy to use.
I dont know Jerry except for this transaction, I just wanted to report on someone who is doing it right. :applause: 
-Forgeblast-


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

My bees came from the same load as yours. They were more expensive than the ones that Brushy Mountain never delivered, but Jerry got me bees on two days notice. He never met me before and had no reason to do me any favors. So when Brushy Mountain says "gee we're sorry, hope you find some bees...." and Jerry says " I'm driving down to Georgia myself tomorrow and I'll be able to get you a package..." I'll gladly pay the extra.By the way , the package was great. I'm a new beekeeper in Northern VA and haven't found a club or neaby mentor yet. Everything seems to be going great, and on schedule.


----------

